# Decent Pliers on sale!



## Jim (Nov 23, 2018)

Great little stocking stuffer or a second pair for the guy in the back of the boat. :LOL2: 

25% discount code: HB55QUKM

Booms Fishing X1 Aluminum Fishing Pliers with Lanyard and Sheath
Original Price: $15.99
25% off code : HB55QUKM
Discounted price: $11.99
Start date: 2018-11-23

https://amzn.to/2r3P9Jo


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 23, 2018)

These are pretty nice -- especially the split ring feature. Might have to forward this over to Mrs Ldubs with a hint. 

Thanks.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 27, 2018)

We ordered one and received it today (Mrs Ldubs has a trial subscription to Prime). It came with a nylon holster. Pretty nice pliers for $12. Now I need to get them out on the boat!


----------



## moloch16 (Nov 28, 2018)

I prefer the needle nose pliers you can get at Wally world for a buck. Kick them off the boat, shrug shoulders and move on.

Same with sunglasses. Sure you can spend $200 on some nice ones but when I sit on my $15 Wally world glasses I still sleep at night.


----------



## gnappi (Feb 28, 2019)

I tried aluminum needle noses for my fishing vest, they bent the first day out gripping a hook in a thrashing about fish. Stainless for me now, hate the weight but they do not bend.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 21, 2019)

I took Jim's lead and got a pair of the aluminum pliers he shared in his original post above. I've been pretty happy with them so far and as I mentioned before think they are pretty nice for $12. 

But then this morning I received an email for the ones pictured below. At only $240, might as well get two. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2019)

Just imagine knocking those off the boat..........


----------



## LDUBS (May 6, 2019)

Jim said:


> Just imagine knocking those off the boat..........



At $240, I suspect the target market is fly fishermen - :shock: :shock: :shock:. Kind of like the $50 nail clippers fly fishermen use to cut their tippets! haha. (Nothing against fly fishermen -- just joshing)


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 13, 2019)

240.00?!?...holy cow...I can see those dropping in water and having a fit....dang...


----------



## Snowshoe (Jul 20, 2019)

Get the Abel pliers for $300 and nippers for $80. https://abelreels.com/products/fishing-tools/nipper.html It's only money. :lol:
https://abelreels.com/products/fishing-tools/pliers-with-sheath-lanyard.html


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 21, 2019)

I like those $80 nippers. 

The ones I use are like this and cost about $1.98. I wonder if I would catch more fish with the $80 ones.


----------

